# Finally getting the hang of all this. Good news



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi gang. I think I'm finally getting the hang of this anxiety-related D and cramps. It's a vicious, self-fulfilling cycle. I have always been anxious about Doctor's appointments and hospital visits due to bad past experiences. These days however, it's not the fact of going to the hospital that bothers me and makes me anxious, it's the anxiety of the IBS striking at an inopportune moment and all that goes with that. So of course, the anxiety over that would result in more IBS symptoms. Then as we know, the IBS triggers anxiety in the brain, rather than pain relief (see recent posts with articles). Self-fulfilling prophecy in other words!!But this month I've had 2 hospital appointments and have been absolutely FINE. I have done this by taking more imodium the day before and as soon as I wake up on the hospital morning, and with meditation, visualisation (self-hypnosis) and relistening the Mike's tapes.It's a combination approach for me - not one of those things works sufficiently on it's own, but they work well together. It's taken a long time to get it together, but now I'm okay. I still have IBS troubles everyday, but I'm able to control them and the anxiety in acute situations. ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Yay Wanderingstar!!







I'm _so_ happy for you. What an amazing feeling to carry through with something that used to make you panic in the past with out the panic or worry! I know the feeling myself because I'm starting to feel like that myself these days. Feels like a new found freedom doesn't it? Keep up the good work and I'm glad you found a combination of methods that work for you







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I know just what you mean Wanderingstar. I had my haircut yesterday, which used to bring on anxiety symptoms. You know, "What if I get an attack and my hairs only half cut, and I have to go to the bathroom..." It's kinda the same for dentists, Dr.s, school conferences, etc. but I'm finding, to my surprise, that I don't even think about the anxiety anymore. More often I think, "Hey, I'm not even feeling anxious about this." It's more like a distant memory that pops in once in a while.I'm going on a 12 day trip to England next week. We'll be staying with relatives that only have one toilet in the house. It used to be my anxiety would be through the roof, imagining all of the disasters and embarrasment that could befall me. But I'm just not thinking about it. Hopefully it won't all hit me like a ton of bricks later, but I figure I'm just going to go and have fun. I think this anticipatory anxiety we get is interpreted by our subconscious mind as a wish; that we want these things to happen. If you go over these scenarios over and over of having panic attacks, D attacks, your subC fullfils your wishes, and your worst nightmares seem to come true. It's important to stop those negative thoughts and replace them with positive thoughts and images. Then this is what your subc sees as your wishes, and makes them come true.AZ


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Shyra. Glad you are feeling the same way too.AZMom - enjoy your trip to England seeing relatives. What part are you going to? It has started to get cooler here now - bang on for 1st September!! The one bathroom thing still bothers me, and is probably worse as I've lived alone for 2 years and for 3 years before that shared a house with 6 others, and we were fortunate enough to have 2 toilets, which were separate from the shower room and then the bathroom too. I think you're right about one's subconsious interpreting our thoughts as wishes. Was it you that said you use the 'STOP' or 'NO' words when you feel unhelpful thoughts comming along? I use that now and it helps. I systematically drill unhelpful thoughts out of my head and replace them with good, realxed thoughts. I wonder if it helps with weight-loss and chocolate cravings?







take care everyone,susan


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Wanderingstar,Yes, I use the imagery of a stop sign and tell myself "Stop" when I notice IBS thoughts or old thought patterns pop in. I try to use Mike's imagery, especially the imagery from tape 3.We're going to Yorkshire for 12 days for my in-laws 50th wedding anniversary. I hope it's not too cold and wet. It's still over 100 degrees here so I'm looking forward to some cool weather, but I can do without the damp.AZ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Az, have a great time on your trip.







Wanderer, I am thrilled to hear this and its an important message you have posted here and that is not to give up keep working on what your doing and find the combination of treatments or treatment that works for you.I do this myself and I think it can be really helpful and even important."as soon as I wake up on the hospital morning, and with meditation, visualisation (self-hypnosis) and relistening the Mike's tapes."I use to wake up with bad thoughts about my IBS first thing in the mourning. I changed that and have done what you are talking about here. Its like nipping the bad thoughts in the bud first thing and it makes the whole day better with less symptoms. It seems to carry on through the day.







Great Job!------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Eric, a Reverend/French teacher/friend at my boarding school used to tell some of us this phrase when we were finding life hard to cope with. If you don't wake up and take a hold of your day, the day will take hold of you.It's something I've never forgotten, and has really helped with a few things. It's like what you say about nipping the bad thoughts in the bud as soon as you wake up.This morning the pain was just too horiffic to concentrate my brain on doing it though! I'm not quite there yet, still practising. There was no D at all though. It was the first time I've eaten meat in 2 or 3 months so I'll put it down to that. I take the rough with the smooth though.







take care,susan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer, it could have been the meat if you body was not use to it.How many mournings are you in pain like that?I like the quote and very apt for IBS for sure.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2001)

Hi all,Well done susan







AZ we're expecting and Indian summer, could arrive just the right time for you.Safe journeyBest RegardsMike


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Thanks Mike.







Eric, I am rarely in that much pain in the mornings. Last time was last summer when the M.E relapsed again and my autonomic nervous system was very unhappy. I used to get it everyday for several years. I usually have cramps every morning, but they are pretty mild and I don't really take much notice of them. Just like an attention seeking individual, I find if I ignore my cramps they bother me less


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Wanderer, thats good to hear you don't have bad pain every mourning. I sure use to and that is something I really don't miss one bit.







Soon as you open your eyes in the mourning mointor your thought for a couple days and tell me about them. Okay, only if their clean thoughts.








------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

<shock>







Of course only clean thoughts!!! LOL.Okay. Although I must warn you, my first thoughts are usually 'Ouch. Where are the painkillers?!'







I'll let you know.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Eric, you wanted to know my morning thoughts.Saturday: thinking about my MSc course at uni which is in turmoil and I'm in danger of not being able to continue it. These thoughts were continuing a dream I had on the subject. Sunday: thinking imediately of the sunshine, what the temperature was outside and if it would be a good day to visit a local stately home. Monday: as soon as I wake I have the tunes and words of old Dorset songs in my head, which I last heard at a barn dance a couple of years ago. In response to reading a book about Dorset in the 1950s the previous night, which had some similar style songs in.Tuesday: dare I say it... a blank mind?!







Woke by the postman, aware of acute pain in head and back, but imediately go down to read my post.There... as requested. susan


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

wanderingstar, I am still a little wiped out from yesterday.It seems that your thoughts are not right on your ibs first thing, so that is good.On the other pains do you wake up in the mourning with those often?Did you feel okay both Saturday and Sunday, or was one of those days better then the other?------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

eric, trying to switch brain off from fear and worry and being overwhelmed...Saturday was an anxious day. Felt anxious straight away in the morning, then okay, then extremely anxious in the evening - not a panic attack though. So much so I had to stay with family on sat night. The spiders were getting to me and the noises in the house (I live in the middle of nowhere ish), really getting to me. Spiders usually do, but not that bad! i.e. inappropriate response. But it's a chicken and egg thing - IBS or anxiety came first? Personally I think anxiety due to thyroid problems and PMT. Sunday was a litle anxious. Monday was fine. I do have pain every morning from the M.E/CFS (possibly thyroid or autoimmune). Some days are very bad, some days are pretty mild. I just take each day as it comes. Thank you for taking the time to look at this. Hope you are doing okay eric with all that is going on at the moment. {hugs}. susan


----------

